# Would like to talk to some service men and women -- considering a career



## Underground_Man (14 May 2012)

Hello, 

I would like to start off by saying that I commend all the great men and women that serve in our forces for their commitment to their country. My hat is off to you, 

As the title says, I am considering a career in the Canadian Armed Forces and would like to be able to get some feedback from someone(s) that has served. I have a ton of questions (not a ton but a few) but I will start out with a brief introduction. 

I am a 28 year old male, in great shape, that is looking to do something meaningful with his life. The Army appeals to me because of its diversity, in regards to work settings/conditions; the tools that it endows a person with; and how it facilitates a persons ability to actually effect positive change in the world. I would be lying if I didn't also note that I have some hesitations to joining but I am here to find out if those hesitations pale in comparison to what the Army actually has to offer. 

An addendum: 

I have always been interested in the Special Forces. 



Thanks for your time everyone.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2012)

Welcome to Milnet.ca!

I'm going to move your post to the Recruiting threads since it's a better fit there.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## MikeL (14 May 2012)

Put the dreams of SOF on the back burner for awhile,  as you can not go straight into that.  Focus on picking a job that you think you will be happy in doing for your time in the CF.  You can apply to CANSOFCOM after 2 years,  but just because you apply doesn't mean you will be selected and/or pass the courses.

Good chance the questions you got have already been asked/answered so search around.  If you don't find your questions/answers then post them here.


----------



## Underground_Man (14 May 2012)

I have been going through the CF job postings and while some of the vocations have perked my interest I am not sure which, if any, scratch my itch. 

The main issue that I am having in making a selection is that I don't really understand what is encompassed in a particular trade. For instance, I do not want to join the Military, and become part of a cause, without being exposed to the actual circumstances of War and combat. This is not to say that I necessarily want to serve as an infantry man but I feel that if I joined the Army I would need to take responsibility for my involvement by having some measure of contact with front line work. As I said, I have looked into few different vocations that have caught my eye - Infantry, Armoured Infantry, Ammunition Tech, Logistics, Artillery, Medical - but would like more information than is offered on the Forces web site. Basically I would like to know how long a tour is; how many tours does a person normally serve; what areas of the world are we being deployed to - aside from the mid east; realistic figures on the risks for the jobs. The basics, I suppose. 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## MikeL (14 May 2012)

Underground_Man said:
			
		

> Armoured Infantry



No such trade exists,  perhaps you meant Armoured Soldier?  The troopers who are tank crewmen and Armour Recce



			
				Underground_Man said:
			
		

> Basically I would like to know how long a tour is; how many tours does a person normally serve;



Tours range from short TAVs to 9+ months.  All depends on what your job/employment on tour is,  a Soldier in a Battle Group will normally be on tour for 6-7 months while someone in the HQ Element such as TFK/JTFA would be 9 months.  As for how many tours,  depends on how long you stay in and how often your unit deploys / how often you augment another unit, etc   Not sure what the tour lengths are for Op Attention,  but that doesn't really apply to you as you will have missed that,  unless of course it is extended.



			
				Underground_Man said:
			
		

> what areas of the world are we being deployed to - aside from the mid east



Easy to find by searching google,  check out the CEFCOM website.



			
				Underground_Man said:
			
		

> realistic figures on the risks for the jobs. The basics, I suppose.



There is no 100% answer on that,  if you deploy the chance of being wounded/killed is always there,  as for how likely all depends on how you are employed and the threat on any possible future Operations.  Could go from very low,  to very high and somewhere in the middle.

Search the forums more,  ie search for the trades you are interested in,  etc


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2012)

Underground_Man said:
			
		

> I would need to take responsibility for my involvement



Am i the only one who doesn't understand what this means ?


----------



## Underground_Man (14 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Am i the only one who doesn't understand what this means ?



The Forces do a ton of great work off the battle field, as well as on. And, it is my understanding that it is possible for a recruit to choose a vocational path that would limit their evolvement/exposure to a conflict zone - I am not sure if this is at all true .However I am uncomfortable with the idea of joining the Army and , in effect, by self submission, endorsing it and its endeavours without actually getting any first hand exposure to the conflicts it is a part of. Responsibility, to me, is understanding exactly what you are a part of: which in this case is war.


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2012)

Underground_Man said:
			
		

> However I am uncomfortable with the idea of joining the Army and , in effect, by self submission, endorsing it and its endeavours without actually getting any first hand exposure to the conflicts it is a part of.



You need to let go, IMHO, of this romanticized idea of war you seem to have. It takes every part of the army to make war happen.




> Responsibility, to me, is understanding exactly what you are a part of: which in this case is war.



The guys who fix my airplane don't fly the missions or drop the weapons  but i'm quite certain they understand very well what they are a part of.


----------



## Underground_Man (14 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You need to let go, IMHO, of this romanticized idea of war you seem to have. It takes every part of the army to make war happen.
> 
> 
> The guys who fix my airplane don't fly the missions or drop the weapons  but i'm quite certain they understand very well what they are a part of.



I am not going to debate this issue, it is a matter of opinion. If I join the army it is important to me to see war... the reasons why I feel this way are secondary to the fact that I do.


----------



## MikeL (14 May 2012)

You have to realize that you won't have too much control over certain things.  Also you may never actually see "war" during your time,  even if you are on deployment.   If you don't agree with the next conflict Canada may get into and your unit is deploying does that mean you will refuse too go?  

Before going on a tour, or even joining the Army you would want to go over to the next warzone Canada may goto before making your choice on joining/deploying?


----------



## Trick (14 May 2012)

If you want to be a part of Special Operations, keep in mind they also need many of the "support" trades as well, so don't think you need to be some ninja-sniper badass to be a part of it. Also, do you have a degree? As everyone else has said, if you're not comfortable with being a part of whatever the Army may be doing at the time, an Army career probably isn't for you. Whether you're cooking an Infantryman's breakfast or pulling the trigger yourself, you're very much a part of it.


----------



## Underground_Man (14 May 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You have to realize that you won't have too much control over certain things.  Also you may never actually see "war" during your time,  even if you are on deployment.   If you don't agree with the next conflict Canada may get into and your unit is deploying does that mean you will refuse too go?
> 
> Before going on a tour, or even joining the Army you would want to go over to the next warzone Canada may goto before making your choice on joining/deploying?



If I join the military I would never abandon my duties. I would not refuse to go.


----------



## Underground_Man (14 May 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> If you want to be a part of Special Operations, keep in mind they also need many of the "support" trades as well, so don't think you need to be some ninja-sniper badass to be a part of it. Also, do you have a degree? As everyone else has said, if you're not comfortable with being a part of whatever the Army may be doing at the time, an Army career probably isn't for you. Whether you're cooking an Infantryman's breakfast or pulling the trigger yourself, you're very much a part of it.



No degree here. I would definitely not be considering joining the military if I wasn't comfortable with what it does or is doing. I don't want to be spared from any of it.


----------



## LieutenantPrivate (14 May 2012)

Hey brother, my advice to you: ask the questions you want answered and do what you have to do to get to where you want.  All this other banter is just a waste of your time.  Good luck


----------



## PuckChaser (15 May 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Not sure what the tour lengths are for Op Attention,  but that doesn't really apply to you as you will have missed that,  unless of course it is extended.



8-10 months scheduled. I wouldn't count on very many tours for anyone below the rank of Sgt for the next few Rotos. The positions for NCMs that will be there will be hard fought to get.


----------

